# VGVI Lipstick and Lipglass - Swatch Pic



## LadyLaundale (Jul 28, 2006)

Definitely getting both of these!


----------



## mandalinn (Jul 28, 2006)

Wowza, I will be getting both for sure!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Jul 28, 2006)

The first Viva Glam items that I am interested in,...I hope they are as pretty in person


----------



## Meliss1026 (Jul 28, 2006)

Both the lipglass and lipstick look so pretty!
Cant wait for them to come out =)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jul 28, 2006)

Ooh!  Is the lipglass a lighter color?


----------



## Julie (Jul 28, 2006)

Those look so pretty! I especially want that lipstick.


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

yay for lustres!!!


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Jul 28, 2006)

Gaw-geous!


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jul 28, 2006)

I am loving this color!


----------



## littlemissmagic (Jul 28, 2006)

that lipstick colour looks AMAZING, a really strong colour


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jul 28, 2006)

Wow, that lipstick is gorgeous! Can't wait!!!


----------



## PrettyinPink (Jul 28, 2006)

Gorgeous! I think this might be my fav out of all the VG's


----------



## tricky (Jul 28, 2006)

pretty! i want them both now.


----------



## pugmommy7 (Jul 28, 2006)

yet again, another viva glam that I do not want. perhaps one day there will be one that doesn't look totally too warm and borning.....
 But a huge thanks for the swatch pic!


----------



## OrangeLuvinChik (Jul 29, 2006)

Preeeettty! I hope it works on me.


----------



## xbuttonsx (Jul 29, 2006)

I love the lipglass!! WHOO HOO!!


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 29, 2006)

wow.i love the colors.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Jul 29, 2006)

wow i really like the lipstick...i don't ussualy like the viva glam lipsticks....i know i'm one of the only people not to like them...


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 29, 2006)

Like em both!  thanks for posting that


----------



## Sanne (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Classic Beauty* 
_Ooh! Is the lipglass a lighter color?_

 
I don't think is, I think the lipglass is more transparant...


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2006)

I like the descriptions.  We'll see what the colors look like irl.


----------



## Sprout (Jul 29, 2006)

Very nice!


----------



## lahdeedah (Jul 29, 2006)

OMG that lipstick will be mine! Wow!


----------



## giz2000 (Jul 29, 2006)

I like that the lipstick and lipgloss are different colors...they're gorgeous in person, BTW...


----------



## Indigowaters (Jul 30, 2006)

Yay! I'm definitely getting that.


----------



## Joke (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm wanting that l/g


----------



## Joke (Jul 30, 2006)

sorry, double post


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 30, 2006)

I love you, Lady Laundale!  Thanks!!!!!  That colour is hot, hot, hot!


----------



## princess (Jul 30, 2006)

The lipglass looks promising but seems sheer, but than again it's swatched on paper...


----------



## CaramelKiss (Sep 6, 2006)

I will be getting both this weekend


----------



## Copper_Sparkle (Sep 7, 2006)

I saw both yesterday and they are REALLY nice. I bought the Viva Glam palette over the 2005 holidays, mostly because I loved the red, faux-croc packaging.

However, these two are gorgeous in their own right and I'm definately buying the lipstick!


----------



## jeanninep (Sep 7, 2006)

I have got to get this!!


----------



## User67 (Sep 7, 2006)

I got the Lipglass today, it a gorgeous shimmery pink plum color! And gotta love that the proceeds go to a good cause!


----------



## princess (Sep 7, 2006)

I was bent on getting the lipglass, but it looks like I might get both.


----------



## Dianora (Sep 7, 2006)

I just bought the l/s today. I don't think it's plum-y at all, it looks more reddish brown to me. I think it's quite possibly the most flattering and gorgeous l/s I own now.


----------



## msburgundy (Sep 7, 2006)

I really want to try both, I am hoping the l/s isn't too warm for me.  It kinda looked orangish on a light skinned girl.


----------



## tinkerbelle (Sep 7, 2006)

I love both of those colors.


----------



## obbreb (Sep 8, 2006)

Bought the lipstick and the lipglass today and I am soo amazed on how pretty these are!!  Will definitely be a staple for me!


----------



## sheaspearl83 (Sep 8, 2006)

*Alternate plum or neutral liners for added effect*

Also saw a MA put the plum lip conditioner underneath and it was a pretty pink...awesome


----------



## sexypuma (Sep 8, 2006)

Now you guys convinced me to give the l/g a chance. I bought the l/s yesterday and didn't think the l/g would be dark enough for me.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *obbreb* 
_Bought the lipstick and the lipglass today and I am soo amazed on how pretty these are!!  Will definitely be a staple for me!_

 
Same here. My UPS man delivered mine yesterday and I am in love with the lipstick especially!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Sep 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sheaspearl83* 
_Also saw a MA put the plum lip conditioner underneath and it was a pretty pink...awesome_

 
Plum lipliner with the lipglass over looks incredible too!


----------



## sigwing (Sep 12, 2006)

My UPS guy just brought my lipstick and it's just an absolutely perfect shade!!!  I'm in love with it, and so glad it's not LE!  I love lustres and this one is my new favorite, need-no-other, lip-color-but-better!!!


----------

